# How long would light be on?



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm wondering if I have my light on too long. Right now its from 8am to 10pm. Thanks for any help. I was just assuming that the light should be on for the same amount of time to sun is up, which right now is from 6am to 8pm.

Edit: sorry that would be "How long should lights be on?"


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

14 hrs is a very long time for your lights to be on. Likely you will have algae problems at some point in the near future with a schedule like that. Most people have great success running their lights for something more like 8 hours.


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

I need "some" algae for my pleco. Is 8 hours the best amount of time? If so could I do 1-9?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

PlantedTankLover said:


> I need "some" algae for my pleco. Is 8 hours the best amount of time? If so could I do 1-9?


Why would you want to introduce algae for your pleco? That's what algae wafers and some fresh veggies are for. If algae gets a good hold in your tank, it may be very hard to get rid of it. 

Depending on how intense your lights are, you can run it anywhere from 6-12hrs. If this is the tank in your sig, 46g and 2x65w pc, then I would say ~10hrs would be good for med. light.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have the lights on 8 to 9 hrs with medium/hight lighting.


----------

